# injured goldfish



## Dazed'n'Confused (Apr 4, 2005)

my goldfish, which is about a year old, seems to have broken a rib. It is very swolen and bruised. This fish is usualy very active, it has jumped out of the aquarium three times despite the hood. Now it does little more than drift...it must be hurtting really bad. I cant even get it to eat.

Is ther anything i can do to ease its pain and maybe get it to recover? We have some pain releiving pills, but I don't know if they would do more harm than good

I think it smacked into the heater because ive seen it swim at it so hard that it moves the heater


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Its doubtful it is a broken rib. Fish have been known to break the glass of a tank with no damage to themselves. It could be a burn from the heater or a ulcer of some type. You probably need to treat for secondary infection at this point and maintian a good water quality.


----------



## Dazed'n'Confused (Apr 4, 2005)

Since I made this post i've noticed that its fins have red stripes, the bruis has turned darker, and its slightly more swolen but it does seem to be getting more active.

My room is too warm for the heater to run, it is probably an ulcer if nothing has been broken.

what sort of treatments should i look for?


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

Blood in the fin's is a sign of stress so is an ability or side effect i guess to bleed from the gill's due to high bloodpressure the thin membrane will exude blood.
dosing the water with salt will agitate the skin into forming a more protective layer of slime , I don't maintaine a strong salt content due to it stresses out the fish and parasite may build up an immunity to it. 
I hope the little bugger is ok, be prepaired for the worst and hope for the best


----------

